# Blohm und Voss 141



## maddoccanis (Nov 26, 2004)

Well I've been sitting here in my submarine U593 in Texas, wondering if the whole place was going to get washed away. Good time as any to develope a hunchback hovering over a keyboard building models for microsoft flight sim 2004. My latest project was a Blohm und Voss 141. A very odd assymetric airplane built just for the view. The vc turned out pretty neat i think. You only have air speed and altitude and I had to sort of combine them to get them in. The bv-141 had no dashboard, only a panel with some raised gauges by the pilots left side. but the view was spectacular!

I left the German crosses, but nixed the swastikas. I've included the fsds file so repaint it yourself if you are a history purist, or just want one in barber stripes. 

you can download from my download page:

http://66.49.163.218/fsdownload2.html

note there are two pages of downloads now.

comments or questions at [email protected]


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2004)

Cool I think Ill get that 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2004)

i always thought the cockpit was the other side 

it's very good though....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey lanc, for once you're right...


----------



## maddoccanis (Nov 27, 2004)

i must have flipped the 3d drawing when i first started. b und v tried a bunch of different configurations though, including one with the gondola at the wing tip!...doc


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

Is it me or does the cockpit look like its straight off a Fw-189?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 27, 2004)

Ah, those wacky German engineers!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

Not half as wacky as this


----------



## maddoccanis (Nov 27, 2004)

i looked at that 111, but i was experimenting with transparencies and heirarchies of visual elements in the models (making it look like the crew was inside the gondola) maybe i'll do a bv111 later......doc


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2004)

it's stange because from the side it looks perfectly normal..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

Yeah. but from above...Oh dear


----------



## maddoccanis (Nov 27, 2004)

the 111 may have flown pretty well. b&v started with a symmetric tail on the 141 and it apparently flew very well. the assymmetric tail didn't seem to work so well.....doc


----------



## Yeomanz (Nov 27, 2004)

Makes you wonder what [email protected] were thinking


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

It must have been the Germans equivilent of Jamaica, they must have smoked pot 24/7


----------



## Yeomanz (Nov 27, 2004)

Well you have to admire there idea's , like the batwing 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

Yep 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2004)

> .....



stop stealing my dots, only i do the dots......................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2004)

No, les does them too...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2004)

but i do them more, and i do them better................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2004)

Nah I disagree.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2004)

what's wrong with how i do my dots??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2004)

Theres too many...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2004)

no there's not....................................................................................................................................................................................................................

and yes i know that'll make the page annoyingly wide


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2004)

Yeah dont do that...


----------

